# A rising baritone star, newcomer Piotr Prochera



## zdic (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## GoneBaroque (Jun 16, 2011)

Very fine voice. I foresee an lllustrious career for this young man. Look forward to listening to his other videos, in particular his Hugo Wolf lied later. Thank you for this post and welcome to the forum.


----------

